

Robert Asprin (1946-2008) - blogimus
http://www.mythadventures.net/

======
blogimus
I loved his Myth Adventures stories as a kid, and was looking up a character
just now on a whim when I found out the sad news. Have you read his works?

------
ocskills
It's sad to hear he passed. Genuinely fun fantasy novels are hard to come by,
but were Robert Asprin specialty. I grew up reading the Myth Adventures books,
and amassed most (if not all) of the collection. Then I moved on to Phule's
Company, another great series he wrote. I'm looking forward to sharing them
with my son when he gets a bit older.

